

Stripe Debuts A New Checkout With One-Click Payments For Mobile And Web - hepha1979
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/05/stripe-debuts-a-new-checkout-experience-with-one-click-payments-for-mobile-and-web/

======
el_guapo
too bad you can't dynamically change the price in the form to support multiple
products.

~~~
steerj92
When I initially looked at the new update I thought 'this is perfect', but
after reading this comment, I look again and it really isn't.

~~~
el_guapo
I guess you can...

me = wrong_again

------
pc86
lachyg you are hellbanned.

